# UWM Peck School of the Arts 2013



## FromTheWaste (Feb 26, 2013)

Has anyone applied to or heard back from this program? I'm just curious so I know if/when admissions decisions are going out. Been scouring the internet to get an idea, but haven't had much luck yet.

Good luck everyone!


----------

